# Power cord questions...



## electricalnightmare (Mar 13, 2014)

So I've bought my first generator at the suggestion of a friend(Champion 9500) and I purchase a cord from an online retailer for the outlet one the generator only to find out it didn't fit! One of the prongs seemed to be backwards...

here is the cord I bought: 20A, locking generator cord

I'm not not a very electrically inclined person. 

Would there be any reason why it wouldn't fit? 
Is there a different cord I should be using?
What should I look for when I buy cords anyways?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You bought a 20 amp cordset. More than likely your generator has a 30 amp receptacle - check the specs. It may say L14-30 on the receptacle. 

I'm betting you need one with an L14-30 plug and receptacle.


----------



## HandLogger (Apr 8, 2014)

*Receptacles, plugs and connectors*

Post a clear digital photo of the receptacle you're attempting to use as an outlet. There are a myriad of receptacle, plug and connector configurations in the world, so seeing what you're working with would be the logical starting point in this case.

Once I can see what you have, I should be able to guide you in the right direction (35 years in the electrical field).

*UPDATE*: I just looked at a Champion 9500 User Manual and it appears that aandpdan may be correct. The diagram in the manual I saw depicts the Champion 9500 genset as being equipped with a NEMA L14-30R receptacle. This is a 30 Amp dual-voltage capable (120-240 VAC) receptacle that accepts a NEMA L14-30P plug. The cordset you purchased, on the other hand, has an L14-20P plug on one end and, therefore, will not connect to your receptacle -- ASSUMING THAT I"M SEEING THE SAME FRONT PANEL YOU HAVE ON YOUR GENERATOR. The only way to be positive about this, however, is to see the receptacle on your genset.

I just subscribed to this thread, so I'll be notified when you post next ...


----------

